# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Cho hỏi về tủ bù của ATS

## lethanhsang86

Tòa nhà mình có sài ATS và có tủ này 
Không biết có phải là tủ bù và chức năng của nó thế nào ạ ??? Tủ này của hệ thống ATS 
Chân thành cám ơn các bạn giải thích giúp mình ạ 

Lính mới cần học hỏi nhiều !!  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Cái này là tủ bù cos phi thôi.
Có tác dụng tăng hiệu suất sử dụng điện.

----------

lethanhsang86

----------


## lethanhsang86

Vậy cho em hỏi nó có quan trọng cho ATS không ? Và chỉ số hiển thị bao nhiêu là ổn ...tủ mình quan sát thấy nó giao động 0.87 -> 0.97 thường :Cool: 
chân thành cám ơn

----------


## elenercom

Cái tủ này quan trọng đó bác chủ. Bác phải đảm bảo cho cái chỉ số đó trung bình tháng trên 0.9 nhé. Dưới 0.9 là ngoài tiền điện ra còn phải trả tiền mua công suất phản kháng ( bị phạt cos phi)

----------

lethanhsang86

----------


## lethanhsang86

Vâng,cám ơn nhiều lắm ạ  :Smile:

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Vậy cho em hỏi nó có quan trọng cho ATS không ? Và chỉ số hiển thị bao nhiêu là ổn ...tủ mình quan sát thấy nó giao động 0.87 -> 0.97 thường
> chân thành cám ơn


 Công thức tính công suất điện : P=UIcos(phi) . Vậy thì hệ số cosphi gần về 1 thì chứng tỏ việc sử dụng điện là hiệu quả không bị lãng phí . Tủ bủ có tác dụng bù công suất từ các thiết bị điện khi hệ số công suất giảm.
 Theo luật năng lượng , những công ty xử dụng năng lượng trọng điểm khi kiểm tra có hệ số cosphi dưới 0.9 thì sẽ bị phạt do sử dụng năng lượng không hiệu quả
em chỉ biết tí tí vậy , sai các bác chỉ thêm nha.

----------

CKD, lethanhsang86

----------

